# Corrupt catalog



## Resoman (Feb 4, 2019)

Well, today LR was behaving sluggishly, and wouldn't shut down. Ultimately, I had to cut the power to my iMac and restart. LR tells me that my catalog is corrupt and its efforts to repair the catalog aren't succeeding. My backup appears to be similarly corrupted. I'm taking deep breaths and wonder what my options are.
Thanks in advance,
Gary


----------



## x Aperture (Feb 4, 2019)

Try exporting the catalog, if neccessary export the catalog for a years worth of pictures, when a part of the main catalog does not export you then know where the fault is.  My theiry would be to try and export catalog parts so as to locate where the fault is. 
Then import  the good parts of the catalog imto one catalog leaving the part of the catalog that contains the error, you can then rebuld the bad catalog part. Possibly you will be able to identify where the fault is and so only have to rework a few photos records.

Good luck


----------



## Resoman (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion! 
How do I export the catalog? Is this done from within LR? The catalog in question is about 550 MB in size, I don't see a way of accessing individual years without opening it in LR, which LR refuses to do.
Gary


----------



## x Aperture (Feb 4, 2019)

Ah OK, when I had a corrupt catalog I was able to get into the main catalog but not integrate another catalog into it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 5, 2019)

I'll take a look Gary.


----------



## Resoman (Feb 5, 2019)

I've sent the corrupt catalog file as instructed - thanks so much!
Gary


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 5, 2019)

Good news - it seems perfect. I suspect a false corruption warning. Try renaming the catalog and its associated previews, or moving to a different folder, and see if that does the trick.


----------



## Resoman (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks, Your Majesty!
I know how to rename the catalog, not sure about the associated previews.
Gary


----------



## Resoman (Feb 5, 2019)

Sorry to say, renaming the catalog didn't work. It seemed to open fine with the new name, but I quickly got the prompt saying "LR encountered an error when reading a catalog file and needs to quit." 
After that, it behaved as before, saying the catalog file is corrupted, attempted to repair and failed. 
Gary


----------



## Resoman (Feb 6, 2019)

So, I renamed the catalog, but the result was the same. Just now, I moved the renamed catalog to a new folder and the result was the same.
Is reinstalling LR an option?
There's one thing that I noticed - I purchased and installed Loupedeck several weeks ago, tried it and decided against keeping it. My develop module has behaved differently since I installed it. The Loupedeck plugin is still installed and has resisted my efforts to get rid of it. Just now, as LR was shutting down after another failed attempt to run, I get a prompt saying a shutdown task for Loupedeck failed to run. Could this be part of the problem? How do I get rid of the plugin?
Gary


----------

